# Rio's Babies - 8.5 weeks



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

An update on our 8.5 week old kits...

Bud

























Flynn











































Tips








[
Hope this isn't kitten overload here!!
Chip


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

You can never have too many kitten pics!!! Your babies are all gorgeous - really beautiful little kittens!

Lou
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

They are absolutely gorgeous, you must be so pleased with them.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww jeez, these so take me back to my colourpoint days, almost shedding a tear. They are so beautilicious!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG! what little cuties!! Absolutrely gorgeous!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

ooops can't spell & it won't let me edit it!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kitten overload? Impossible!  Love them all especially the little one lying on his (her?  hard to tell with that lovely fluffy fur) back.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Gorgeous! Bud looks like a little mischief maker!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

i want pure white one x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks - I forgot to put a name on - the one lying on his back and looking to the side is Chip.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous pics Kaz of gorgeously cutilicious babies and Chip's a fab name too


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww gorgeous babies. xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwww now they are seriously cute kittens, i love them,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Chip looks really funny.. lol sooo cute!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Bee, I just love that photo of Lola in your signature thingy!

I normally have a waiting list for my kittens but have had hardly enquiries this time. One possibly may be spoken for - waiting to hear probably next week.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I wish I could have one.. especially Bud!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Well theyre just proper little stunners aren't they!!  xxx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are beautiful such pretty little faces. 

Sue


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW ! what beauties,great pictures


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless, they're lovely*


----------

